# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  ColdFusion CFTree refresh

## Kaias

Bonjour,
J'ai un problme avec un CFTree et sa fonction de refresh.
Je m'explique :
Je construis mon CFTree avec un bind d'un fichier CFC...classique jusque la.

Ensuite je met une fonction javascript pour refresh ce tree :


```
ColdFusion.Tree.refresh('RootNode');
```

Hors ma console de dbug me lance un :


```
_1b.parent is null " (/CFIDE/scripts/ajax/package/cftree.js, line 219)
```

Impossible de trouver des infos dans la doc Adobe, j'ai pourtant entendu dire qu'avec Coldfusion9 la fonction refresh tait oprationnelle.
Avez vous des infos dessus ?

----------

